# angel fish spawning



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

my angels spawned the other day over and over again, the female would rub on the filter tube then the male would rub up against them and then theyd 'peck' at the tube, and they did this over and over again while fighting inbetween, i left for dinner at a friends and returned to look into the tank and see the filter tube covered in white eggs, which i was told white being infertile, and the angels were fighting very violently and warding each other away from the eggs by biting eachother looking like intense kissing, so in a fit of worry i took one out and left one (im 90% sure the female) in with the eggs and put the male in another tank only to look into the tank in the morning and see the eggs have disappeared... did she eat them? the only other fish i had in there was a bristlenose, would she eat them? need help please


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

This seems like a good reference,

"It is normal for the parents to eat the eggs from their first spawning, and if this happens the female will usually deposit eggs again after just a few weeks."

Breeding Angelfish


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Both possibilities could occur, i.e., the eggs could be eaten by the angelfish or the pleco. The latter is active at night when the angelfish is unable to guard the eggs/fry.

Any disturbance to the tank when angelfish are guarding eggs or fry will often cause them to eat the eggs/fry. They seem to think that if they are going to lose them to the danger, they might as well get the nutritional benefit rather than someone else.

If you want to raise the fry next time, stay out of the tank once the eggs are laid. They may still devour them; tank-raised angels frequently devour the first several batches before settling down. Wild caught fish do not do this, interestingly.

Byron.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks for the info people, ill definetly let them be next time, now what can i do to encourage them to spawn again? raise the temp?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe1985 said:


> thanks for the info people, ill definetly let them be next time, now what can i do to encourage them to spawn again? raise the temp?


If they are a pair, they will spawn regularly once they start.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

so would you recommend leaving the bristlenose in? i only have it and the angel pair in the tank..


----------



## Fishpunk (Jun 3, 2012)

If the BN has places to hide, it might be okay. If the angels want to kill it, they will.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I think the issue was more the BN eating the eggs/fry, which it likely will if left in the aquarium.

If you want to raise the fry, then steps must be taken. Either remove all fish except the breeding pair from this tank (and before the angels spawn next), or set up a breeding tank and move the pair into into.

Remember what I said about angels frequently eating their first several spawns. You may want to give them a few attempts before progressing to the above.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

will do byron thanks for the advice and will keep yas updated


----------

